# hot potato = καυτή πατάτα



## nickel (Sep 27, 2008)

Lexoplast said:


> H συνέχεια του άρθρου πάντως είναι περισσότερο εντός θέματος, παρά τον άθλιο αγγλισμό "την καυτή πατάτα που της έχουν παραδώσει".



Κάποιοι αγγλισμοί δεν με ενοχλούν καθόλου. Και η «καυτή πατάτα», με 11.000 ευρήματα, δεν είναι μόνο διαδεδομένη, αλλά και χρήσιμη. Το «ακανθώδες πρόβλημα» που βλέπω σε λεξικά έχει κάτι το αφυδατωμένο. Το «αναμμένο κάρβουνο» το προτιμώ όταν είναι πολλά τα κάρβουνα και καθόμαστε πάνω τους. Το αγγούρι και το παλούκι έχουν διαφορετικές χρήσεις. Σε σχέση με όλα αυτά, μου αρέσει η εικόνα της «καυτής πατάτας» που την πιάνεις στα χέρια σου και εύχεσαι να μην είχες κάνει αυτό το λάθος και προσπαθείς να σκεφτείς ποιος καλός άνθρωπος θα ανοίξει τις χούφτες του να του την περάσεις.

Το ερώτημα: πότε θεωρείτε ότι ένας αγγλισμός πρέπει να παραμένει ένας άθλιος, στιγματισμένος αγγλισμός και πότε μπορούμε να τον υιοθετούμε ασμένως;


----------



## Elsa (Sep 27, 2008)

Έχουμε και το _«ποιος θα βγάλει τα κάστανα από τη φωτιά»_, αλλά πράγματι, η _καυτή πατάτα_ δίνει πολύ καλύτερα την εικόνα που περιέγραψες!


----------



## Lexoplast (Sep 27, 2008)

nickel said:


> Κάποιοι αγγλισμοί δεν με ενοχλούν καθόλου. Και η «καυτή πατάτα», με 11.000 ευρήματα ...


Αυτή η δημοκρατική λογική που λέει ότι το αποδεκτό ή μη εξαρτάται από το πόσοι το χρησιμοποίησαν στο παρελθόν με βρίσκει αντίθετο. Αν δηλαδή κάποιον αγγλισμό τον έχουν χρησιμοποιήσει μόνο 10 άτομα μπορούμε να τον κατακρίνουμε, αλλά όταν τον χρησιμοποιήσουν άλλοι 10.000 θα τον αποδεχτούμε; Και τότε δε θα πρέπει να ζητήσουμε συγγνώμη από τους πρώτους 10 και να τους πούμε και συγχαρητήρια για το θάρρος τους να καινοτομήσουν;

Για μένα ένας αγγλισμός είναι αποδεκτός (αν αποδίδει σωστά το νόημα με τρόπο που ακούγεται φυσικός και δεν μοιάζει με τεμπέλικη μετάφραση λέξη προς λέξη) από την πρώτη του χρήση και για πάντα ή απορριπτέος από την πρώτη του χρήση και για πάντα. Κι ας αποκτήσω 11.000 εχθρούς να μου πετάνε καυτές πατάτες.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 27, 2008)

Τελικά δεν είμαι μόνο εγώ που δεν πήγε στη Μαντόνα.

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι αυτοί οι Αγγλισμοί ούτε εμένα μ' ενοχλούν, γιατί σου παρουσιάζουν μια διαφορετική εικόνα για τα πράγματα.

Εν προκειμένω, σκέφτηκα και τα "βραστά αυγά", όσο για την πατάτα, το καυτή δεν είναι άσχημο, αλλά μου φαίνεται στα Ελληνικά λίγο υποτονικό και θα ήθελα κάτι πιο δυνατό,π.χ. ζεματιστή, που ζεματάει, που βράζει, κάτι τέτοιο, λίγο πιο δυνατό και εντυπωσιακό. Γενικά, οι Άγγλοι είναι λίγο πιο υποτονικοί στις εκφράσεις τους και πάντα πιο πλάγιοι.

Υ.Γ. Πατάτα που καίει, θα έλεγα.


----------



## sarant (Sep 27, 2008)

Εμένα δεν μενοχλεί. Δεν βρίσκω να υπάρχει ισοδύναμη ντόπια έκφραση (τα είπε καλά ο συνονοματος). Οπότε την κρατάω, αλλιώς θα ήτανε γινάτι.

Οφτοπικό: Τον έλληνα τον τρώει το σαλτανάτι και τον βούλγαρο το γινάτι, παλιά βουλγάρικη παροιμία.


----------



## danae (Sep 27, 2008)

Ούτε εμένα με ενοχλεί. Μια εικόνα δίνει, που είναι ξεκάθαρη και για τους αγγλόφωνους και για τους ελληνόφωνους. Και δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί θα πρέπει να βρούμε άλλο ισοδύναμο ή να αντικαταστήσουμε την πατάτα με κάστανα, αυγά ή οτιδήποτε άλλο.


----------



## nickel (Sep 28, 2008)

@Lexoplast: 
Για πολλοστή φορά: όπως τα λες. Τα ευρήματα δεν μας εντυπωσιάζουν με την ποσότητά τους, αλλά με την ποιότητά τους. Και όταν δεν θέλουμε να νιώθουμε μοναξιά σε κάποια επιλογή μας, είναι ενθαρρυντικό να βρίσκουμε μερικούς προσεκτικούς χειριστές της γραφίδας να έχουν κάνει την ίδια επιλογή. Όσο για τους περίφημους «πρώτους δέκα»: δεν θα ήταν υπέροχο να ξέραμε τους πρώτους 10 σε κάθε τέτοια περίπτωση; Το όνειρο των λεξικογράφων!

Συμφωνώ και με τη δεύτερη παράγραφό σου, με μια μικρή ένσταση: Το ακριβές και εύστοχο μπορεί να είναι και άκοπο, χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει ότι είναι τεμπέλικο. Σ' αυτή την κατηγορία θα έβαζα την «καυτή πατάτα» (ενώ δεν μπορώ ακόμα να βάλω το «απολογητικό σημείωμα» — note of apology).

@ambrose:
Τα βραστά αβγά είναι ωραία, για βασανιστήριο, στη μασχάλη. Ωραία η «ζεματιστή πατάτα», αλλά άργησες.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 28, 2008)

Κι εγώ θα προσθέσω τη φωνή μου στους "υποστηρικτές" της καυτής πατάτας. 

Για δυο λόγους: πρώτον, δεν υπάρχει ανάλογη ιδιωματική έκφραση στα Ελληνικά, και δεύτερον, ο αγγλικός ιδιωματισμός περιγράφει μια πασίγνωστη (στους ασχολούμενους με τη μαγειρική) εικόνα: βγάζεις από το ζεματιστό νερό τις πατάτες που έχεις βράσει και πρέπει να τις ξεφλουδίσεις πριν κρυώσουν και να τις σερβίρεις ζεστές -- αλλά καίνε οι άτιμες!


----------



## jglenis (Sep 28, 2008)

Βεβαίως, περί μεταφραστικής ορέξεως... καυτή πατάτα, αλλά εμένα μου φαίνεται μάλλον άστοχη έκφραση – τόσο στα αγγλικά όσο και στα ελληνικά (φαντάζομαι διπλωμάτες να πετούν πατάτες ο ένας στον άλλο). Πέραν τούτου, δε νομίζω ότι θα λέγαμε ποτέ για κάποιον ότι είναι «σκληρό μπισκότο», μεταφράζοντας το «tough cookie». Μάλλον θα μιλούσαμε για σκληρό καρύδι. Όπως νομίζω ότι δεν θα λέγαμε ποτέ για κάτι ότι είναι «έξω από την ερώτηση». Βέβαια, αν κάποιος κάνει την αρχή και πολλοί ακολουθήσουν μπορεί και να μας φαίνονται λογικά και αυτά κάποια στιγμή. Άλλωστε τα πάντα είναι θέμα συνήθειας, όπως έγραψε κάπου κι ο Ντοστογιέφσκι πολλά χρόνια πριν.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 28, 2008)

Δεν χρειάζεται να πούμε "σκληρό μπισκότο", γιατί έχουμε τη δική μας έκφραση, το "σκληρό καρύδι". Αλλά στο θέμα της "καυτής πατάτας" δεν έχουμε ανάλογη έκφραση, όπως επεσήμαναν και άλλοι προλαλήσαντες. Και δεν θεωρώ τόσο φοβερό να υιοθετήσουμε μια έκφραση που δεν υπήρχε πριν στο λεξιλόγιό μας. 

Υποθέτω ότι ο λόγος που δημιουργήθηκε αυτή η έκφραση είναι ότι η πατάτα είναι από τα λίγα τρόφιμα που αναγκαζόμαστε να τα πιάσουμε στα χέρια μας την ώρα που είναι καυτά. The idiom alludes to the fact that cooked potatoes retain considerable heat because they contain a lot of water. Τα υπόλοιπα τα χειριζόμαστε με διάφορα εργαλεία, π.χ. κόβουμε το καυτό κρέας με μαχαίρι και πιρούνι και όχι με τα χέρια. Αλλά για να ξεφλουδιστεί η καυτή πατάτα απαιτεί να την πιάσεις στο χέρι σου. Ένα άλλο λαχανικό που αργεί πολύ να κρυώσει επειδή περιέχει πολύ νερό είναι το κολοκύθι, αλλά δεν χρειάζεται να το πιάσουμε με τα χέρια.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 29, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Ένα άλλο λαχανικό που αργεί πολύ να κρυώσει επειδή περιέχει πολύ νερό είναι το κολοκύθι, αλλά δεν χρειάζεται να το πιάσουμε με τα χέρια.


Αλλά πάντως το πιάνουμε στο στόμα μας διαρκώς: κολοκύθια τούμπανα, με τη ρίγανη και στο πάτερο, καθώς και ουκ ολίγες κολοκυθοπαροιμίες.


----------



## anef (Sep 29, 2008)

Lexoplast said:


> Αυτή η δημοκρατική λογική που λέει ότι το αποδεκτό ή μη εξαρτάται από το πόσοι το χρησιμοποίησαν στο παρελθόν με βρίσκει αντίθετο. Αν δηλαδή κάποιον αγγλισμό τον έχουν χρησιμοποιήσει μόνο 10 άτομα μπορούμε να τον κατακρίνουμε, αλλά όταν τον χρησιμοποιήσουν άλλοι 10.000 θα τον αποδεχτούμε;.



Καλημέρα (αν και λίγο καθυστερημένα στο νήμα). 
Νομίζω με βάση (και) αυτήν ακριβώς τη 'δημοκρατική' λογική συντάσσονται τα λεξικά και οι γραμματικές (ακόμα και οι πιο ρυθμιστικές), με βάση δηλ. τη συχνότητα χρήσης. Στην περίπτωση κάθε είδους γλ. χρήσης (και των αγγλισμών), η συχνότητα μας δείχνει αν το γλωσσικό αίσθημα των ομιλητών την σηκώνει ή όχι. Και αυτό σαφώς είναι ένα κριτήριο. 

Όσο για τα πρώτα π.χ. 10 άτομα. Εγώ θα έθετα το ζήτημα σε εντελώς άλλη βάση. Δηλ. δεν θα μιλούσα με όρους 'κατακρίνω' 'λάθος' κλπ., όχι γιατί είμαι καλός άνθρωπος, αλλά γιατί επιλέγω να χρησιμοποιώ άλλα θεωρητικά εργαλεία. Για να μείνω μόνο στην περίπτωση των αγγλισμών, το αν θα πω π.χ. 'καυτή πατάτα' ή αν θα χρησιμοποιήσω 'ελληνικότερη' έκφραση είναι κατά τη γνώμη μου *επιλογή * (όχι κατ' ανάγκη συνειδητή και επεξεργασμένη) που κάνει διαφορετικά πράγματα, έχει διαφορετικές επιπτώσεις και διαφορετικές αφετηρίες και δεν μπορεί να κριθεί (ή μάλλον εγώ δεν θα την έκρινα) με όρους σωστό/λάθος, κατακρίνω/αποδέχομαι. Ακόμα και στην περίπτωση μη οικείων εικόνων (όχι δηλαδή σαν της καυτής πατάτας) ο μεταφραστής μπορεί να θέλει να ξενοποιήσει το κείμενο, μπορεί όλο το κείμενό του να υφαίνεται πάνω στην (ξένη και ανοίκεια) εικόνα. Ή αντίθετα να θέλει να κάνει το κείμενό του ελληνικό, να εξαλείψει κάθε στοιχείο που θυμίζει ξένη γλώσσα (χωρίς αυτό το 'θέλω' να είναι πάντα προσωπική επιλογή, μπορεί να είναι οι ιδεολογικοπολιτικές επιταγές της συγκεκριμένης συγκυρίας). Για να μη μακρηγορώ, στη γενική ερώτηση που έθεσε ο Νίκελ στην αρχή (πότε αποδεχόμαστε και πότε όχι τους αγγλισμούς) εγώ θα έλεγα πως δεν υπάρχει μία μόνο απάντηση (αν και θα βόλευε να υπήρχε).


----------



## curry (Sep 29, 2008)

Έχω πει σε άλλες συζητήσεις ότι μου την δίνουν οι καυτές πατάτες και τα φρέσκα ψωμάκια και οι σκελετοί σε ντουλάπες/ντουλάπια. Κυρίως όμως γιατί ξαφνικά έγιναν του συρμού, όπως έχει γίνει γενικώς του συρμού να υιοθετούμε (ο ελληνικός Τύπος, ηλεκτρονικός και μη) κατά βούληση κάθε "πιασάρικη" έκφραση που θα γραφτεί στον βρετανικό/αμερικάνικο Τύπο, αντί να βάζουμε λίγο τη φαντασία μας να δουλέψει. Κι όλη αυτή η μόδα μου δημιουργεί την εντύπωση ότι κάποιοι απλά "πουλάνε μούρη". 

Δεν διαφωνώ καθόλου με όσους λέτε ότι δεν υπάρχει ελληνική αντίστοιχη έκφραση. Όμως, άλλο να κάνεις μετάφραση και να έχεις μπροστά σου το πρόβλημα "πώς να το πω το ρημάδι" κι άλλο να συντάσσεις δελτίο ειδήσεων ή ένα άρθρο. Εκεί, τόσα χρόνια που δεν είχαμε καυτές πατάτες, πώς τα έβγαζαν πέρα οι συντάκτες;

Τέλος, θα ήθελα να παρατηρήσω ότι σαν εικόνα, προσωπικά δεν μου λέει τίποτα και με ξενίζει, αφού οι μόνες καυτές πατάτες που πιάνω είναι όταν κάνω πατατοσαλάτα, σπανίως δηλαδή (αφήστε που περιμένω να κρυώσουν λίγο) ή αν προέρχονται από τη θράκα (ακόμα πιο σπάνια). Και ουδέποτε σκέφτηκα να την πετάξω σε άλλον!


----------



## Katerina_A (Oct 10, 2008)

Διαβάζοντας το νήμα μου ήρθε στο μυαλό και άλλη μια αγγλική εκφράση που έχουν δανειστεί και χρησιμοποιούν κατά κόρον τελευταία οι δημοσιογράφοι (τόσο των ηλεκτρονικών όσο και των έντυπων μέσων ενημέρωσης). 
Πρόκειται την έκφραση "πετάω/ρίχνω τη λάσπη στον ανεμιστήρα". Η αγγλική πρωτότυπη έκφραση είναι, βέβαια: the shit is going to hit the fan ή when the shit hits the fan.
Δεν είναι βέβαια τόσο διαδεδομένη όσο η καυτή πατάτα. Παρατηρώ ότι τα σκατά των αγγλοσαξόνων οι Έλληνες τα κάνανε λάσπη. Δάνειο ξεδάνειο, να το σουλουπώσουμε λιγάκι, έτσι;


----------



## nickel (Oct 11, 2008)

Υπάρχει, βέβαια, κάποια διαφορά στη χρήση και τη σημασία. Το αγγλικό _when the shit hits the fan_ δεν είναι μόνο «όταν κυκλοφορήσει η βρόμα» αλλά γενικότερα «όταν ανοίξει ο ασκός του Αιόλου», «όταν γίνει το μεγάλο μπαμ», «όταν σκάσει η βόμβα». Η ελληνική έκφραση έχει τη διάσταση της συκοφαντίας που διακρίνει τη λάσπη, όπου κάποιοι _πετάνε_ ή _ρίχνουν_ λάσπη στον ανεμιστήρα.

Νομίζω, δηλαδή, ότι από την αγγλική έκφραση δανειζόμαστε μονάχα το εφέ του ανεμιστήρα.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Oct 11, 2008)

Μαζί με τα "κάστανα από τη φωτιά", που λέει η Ἐλσα, να βγάλουμε και "το φίδι από την τρύπα".
Ή "Το αγκάθι" -το βγάζουμε ή σκέτο.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 11, 2008)

nickel said:


> Η ελληνική έκφραση έχει τη διάσταση της συκοφαντίας που διακρίνει τη λάσπη, όπου κάποιοι _πετάνε_ ή _ρίχνουν_ λάσπη στον ανεμιστήρα.
> Νομίζω, δηλαδή, ότι από την αγγλική έκφραση δανειζόμαστε μονάχα το εφέ του ανεμιστήρα.



Έχω την εντύπωση επίσης, οτι υπονοείται πως αυτά που ρίχνεις στον ανεμιστήρα θα σου έρθουν πίσω στα μούτρα, θα γίνουν μπούμερανγκ, κάτι σαν το «κατουράς κόντρα στον άνεμο».


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 11, 2008)

Όχι, δεν σημαίνει ότι γίνεται μπούμερανγκ. Σημαίνει απλώς ότι θα γίνει χαμός. 

*
When or then the shit hits the fan. *
There will be major trouble, often following the disclosure of a piece of information. For example, When they find out they were firing on their own planes, the shit will hit the fan. This idiom calls up the graphic image of feces spread by a rapidly revolving electric fan. [Vulgar slang; c. 1930]


----------



## Elsa (Oct 11, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Όχι, δεν σημαίνει ότι γίνεται μπούμερανγκ. Σημαίνει απλώς ότι θα γίνει χαμός.
> 
> *
> When or then the shit hits the fan. *
> There will be major trouble, often following the disclosure of a piece of information. For example, When they find out they were firing on their own planes, the shit will hit the fan. This idiom calls up the graphic image of feces spread by a rapidly revolving electric fan. [Vulgar slang; c. 1930]



Για την «ελληνική» _λάσπη_ το είπα! Αλλά κι εκεί μπορεί κάλλιστα να έχω λάθος εντύπωση. :)


----------



## tsioutsiou (Oct 12, 2008)

nickel said:


> @Lexoplast:
> Όσο για τους περίφημους «πρώτους δέκα»: δεν θα ήταν υπέροχο να ξέραμε τους πρώτους 10 σε κάθε τέτοια περίπτωση; Το όνειρο των λεξικογράφων!


Θ' αρχίσω να πετάω αχινούς να καθιερώσω αντίστοιχη ελληνική φράση (Το πρόβλημα είναι μήπως πάρει τη σημασία του "βλαμμένος").


----------

